# Cold Smoking Store Bought Bacon



## tjohnson (Mar 29, 2015)

My neighbor at work was nice enough to give me 10 lbs. of thick cut bacon that he bought for a butcher.  We fried it up for some BLT's and immediately noticed it wasn't smoked!  The label on the box says "Hickory Hollow", so I "Assumed" it was smoked, but nope!

Since I know a guy who invented this little gadget that can be used for cold smoking, I thought I would give one for these gadgets a try, to see if I could actually cold smoke store bought thick sliced bacon.

HICKORY HOLLOW SLICED BACON

You would "Assume" it's hickory smoked...Right?

NOPE!













IMG_3367.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 29, 2015






I spread out approx. 3# of this thick sliced bacon on stackable cookie cooling racks and  set them inside my grill.

Fired up a Tube Smoker with 100% apple pellets, started the pellets and let it smoke for 3 hours.













IMG_3369.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 29, 2015






Color looks good, and you can now smell the smoke.

Into some ziplock bags, and rest overnight in the fridge













IMG_3370.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 29, 2015






The "Test Fry" is the only way to tell if smoking store bought bacon was a success













IMG_3371.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 29, 2015






Rhonda's egg bake and some fried bacon













IMG_3372.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 29, 2015






Conclusion: Cold Smoking this store bought bacon was simple and added a great smokey flavor. 

Smoking store bought bacon or ham is so simple, and will transform your ordinary bacon or ham into a smoked masterpiece!

It's easy to oversmoke, so keep your cold smoke time down to a few hours.  Do a test fry and see if you like the results.  If you want more smoke, you can always cold smoke again for a couple more hours

Thanks For Lookin'!

Todd


----------



## themule69 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would say it worked just fine. It does surprise me with the name that it wasn't already smoked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

